# اختلاف في قصة قيام المسيح في الاناجيل الاربعة ممكن توضيح



## الباحث العراقي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مرحبا 

اليوم قمت بقراء الاناجيل الاربعة من العهد الجديد مرقس ومتى ولوقا ويوحنا فوجدت اختلافا وتناقضا في قصة قيام في كلن من هذه الاناجيل وسانقل لكم الاماكن التي وجدت بها اختلافا والونها باللون الازرق واريد منكم ردا او تفسيرا لهذا الاختلاف فمن غير المعقول اذا كان الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب الله ان يكون به تناقض؟؟!!

انجيل متى



*1*. وفي اليوم الأول من الأسبوع، بعد انتهاء السبت، ذهبت مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى تتفقدان القبر.
*2*. فإذا زلزال عنيف قد حدث، لأن ملاكا من عند الرب نزل من السماء، وجاء فدحرج الحجر وجلس عليه.
*3*. وكان منظر الملاك كالبرق، وثوبه أبيض كالثلج.
*4*. ولما رآه الجنود الذين كانوا يحرسون القبر، أصابهم الذعر وصاروا كأنهم موتى.
*5*. فطمأن الملاك المرأتين قائلا: «لا تخافا. فأنا أعلم أنكما تبحثان عن يسوع الذي صلب.
*6*. إنه ليس هنا، فقد قام، كما قال. تعاليا وانظرا المكان الذي كان موضوعا فيه.
*7*. واذهبا بسرعة وأخبرا تلاميذه أنه قد قام من بين الأموات، وها هو يسبقكم إلى الجليل، هناك ترونه. ها أنا قد أخبرتكما!»
*8*. فانطلقت المرأتان من القبر مسرعتين، وقد استولى عليهما خوف شديد وفرح عظيم، وركضتا إلى التلاميذ تحملان البشرى.
*9*. وفيما هما منطلقتان لتبشرا التلاميذ، إذا يسوع نفسه قد التقاهما وقال: «سلام!» فتقدمتا وأمسكتا بقدميه، وسجدتا له.
*10*. فقال لهما يسوع: «لا تخافا! اذهبا قولا لإخوتي أن يوافوني إلى الجليل، وهناك يرونني! »
*11*. وبينما كانت المرأتان ذاهبتين، إذا بعض الحراس قد ذهبوا إلى المدينة وأخبروا رؤساء الكهنة بكل ما جرى.
*12*. فاجتمع رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ وتشاوروا في الأمر. ثم رشوا الجنود بمال كثير،
*13*. وقالوا لهم: «قولوا: إن تلاميذه جاءوا ليلا وسرقوه ونحن نائمون!
*14*. فإذا بلغ الخبر الحاكم، فإننا ندافع عنكم، فتكونون في مأمن من أي سوء».
*15*. فأخذ الجنود المال، وعملوا كما لقنوا. وقد انتشرت هذه الإشاعة بين اليهود إلى اليوم.
*16*. وأما التلاميذ الأحد عشر، فذهبوا إلى منطقة الجليل، إلى الجبل الذي عينه لهم يسوع.
*17*. فلما رأوه، سجدوا له. ولكن بعضهم شكوا،
*18*. فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا: «دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض.
*19*. فاذهبوا إذن، وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس؛
*20*. وعلموهم أن يعملوا بكل ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انتهاء الزمان! ».

في النص الملون الاول مكتوب انه بعد وصول مريم المجدلية ومريم الاخرى الى قبر عيسى فلما وصلا نزل ملاك من الله نزل وكان لابس ثوبا ابيض كالثلج

طيب ليس لي تعليق على هذه النقطة الان 

النقطة الثانية الملونة

وهي انه اثناء ذهابهما لتبشير تلاميذ عن قيام عيسى ظهر هو لهما وقال لهما ان يقولوا للتلاميد ان يوافوه للجليل صح؟؟

طيب ناتي لانجيل مرقس


*1*. ولما انتهى السبت، اشترت مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب وسالومة طيوبا عطرية ليأتين ويدهنه.
*2*. وفي اليوم الأول من الأسبوع، أتين إلى القبر باكرا جدا مع طلوع الشمس.
*3*. وكن يقلن بعضهن لبعض: «من يدحرج لنا الحجر من على باب القبر؟»
*4*. لكنهن تطلعن فرأين أن الحجر قد دحرج، مع أنه كان كبيرا جدا.
*5*. وإذ دخلن القبر، رأين في الجهة اليمنى شابا جالسا، لابسا ثوبا أبيض، فتملكهن الخوف.
*6*. فقال لهن: «لا تخفن. أنتن تبحثن عن يسوع الناصري الذي صلب. إنه قام! ليس هو هنا. ها هو المكان الذي كان موضوعا فيه.
*7*. لكن اذهبن وقلن لتلاميذه، ولبطرس، إنه سيسبقكم إلى الجليل؛ هناك ترونه كما قال لكم».
*8*. فخرجن هاربات من القبر، وقد استولت عليهن الرعدة والدهشة الشديدة. ولم يقلن شيئا لأحد، لأنهن كن خائفات.
*9*. وبعدما قام يسوع باكرا في اليوم الأول من الأسبوع، ظهر أولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد طرد منها سبعة شياطين.
*10*. فذهبت وبشرت الذين كانوا معه، وقد كانوا ينوحون ويبكون.
*11*. فلما سمع هؤلاء أنه حي وأنها قد شاهدته، لم يصدقوا.
*12*. وبعد ذلك ظهر بهيئة أخرى لاثنين منهم وهما سائران منطلقين إلى إحدى القرى.
*13*. فذهبا وبشرا الباقين، فلم يصدقوهما أيضا.
*14*. أخيرا ظهر للأحد عشر تلميذا فيما كانوا متكئين، ووبخهم على عدم إيمانهم وقساوة قلوبهم، لأنهم لم يصدقوا الذين شاهدوه بعد قيامته.
*15*. وقال لهم: «اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع، وبشروا الخليقة كلها بالإنجيل:
*16*. من آمن وتعمد، خلص، ومن لم يؤمن فسوف يدان.
*17*. وأولئك الذين آمنوا، تلازمهم هذه الآيات: باسمي يطردون الشياطين ويتكلمون بلغات جديدة عليهم،
*18*. ويقبضون على الحيات، وإن شربوا شرابا قاتلا لا يتأذون البتة، ويضعون أيديهم على المرضى فيتعافون».
*19*. ثم إن الرب، بعدما كلمهم، رفع إلى السماء، وجلس عن يمين الله.
*20*. وأما هم، فانطلقوا يبشرون في كل مكان، والرب يعمل معهم ويؤيد الكلمة بالآيات الملازمة لها.
​ 

في انجيل مرقس ومن خلال النص الملون بالازرق يتضح انهم عندما وصلوا لم ينزل ملاك ويدحرج الحجر الذي على القبر كما في متى بل انه عندما وصلوا كان الحجر مدحرجا فعلا منذ زمن وليس بعد وصولهم وكان الملاك جالسا ينتظرهم ولم ينزل لهم بعد وصولهم اي انه جاء قبلهم 

في النصو السابق يقول انجيل متى بان مريم المجدلية ومريم الاخرى 
هما اللتان ذهبتا الى قبر عيسى لكن في انجيل مرقس يقول انهن 3 وهن
مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب وسالومة
فلماذا في انجيل متى يقول بان اللواتي ذهبن هما فقط مريم المجدلية ومريم الاخرى؟؟


اما بالنسبة للنص الملون الثاني الذي في انجيل مرقس فانه يقول بان يسوع ظهر  لمريم المجدلية ولم يظهر لمريم الاخرى وانه امر مريم المجدلية فقط ان تذهب وتبشر تلاميذه بقيامته لكن في انجيل متى يقول بانه ظهر لهما هما الاثنين عندما كانا معا وامرهما ان يذهبا ويبشرا التلاميذ هما الاثنين معا فلماذا الاختلاف بالقصة مع متى؟؟




انجيل لوقا 


*1*. ولكن في اليوم الأول من الأسبوع، باكرا جدا، جئن إلى القبر حاملات الحنوط الذي هيأنه.
*2*. فوجدن أن الحجر قد دحرج عن القبر.
*3*. ولكن لما دخلن لم يجدن جثمان الرب يسوع.
*4*. وفيما هن متحيرات في ذلك، إذا رجلان بثياب براقة قد وقفا بجانبهن.
*5*. فتملكهن الخوف ونكسن وجوههن إلى الأرض. عندئذ قال لهن الرجلان: «لماذا تبحثن عن الحي بين الأموات؟
*6*. إنه ليس هنا، ولكنه قد قام! اذكرن ما كلمكم به إذ كان بعد في الجليل
*7*. فقال: إن ابن الإنسان لابد أن يسلم إلى أيدي أناس خاطئين، فيصلب، وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم».
*8*. فتذكرن كلامه.
*9*. وإذ رجعن من القبر، أخبرن الأحد عشر والآخرين كلهم بهذه الأمور جميعا.
*10*. وكانت اللواتي أخبرن الرسل بذلك هن مريم المجدلية، ويونا، ومريم أم يعقوب، والأخريات اللواتي ذهبن معهن.
*11*. فبدا كلامهن في نظر الرسل كأنه هذيان، ولم يصدقوهن.
*12*. إلا أن بطرس قام وركض إلى القبر، وإذ انحنى رأى الأكفان الملفوفة وحدها، ثم مضى متعجبا مما حدث.
*13*. وكان اثنان منهم منطلقين في ذلك اليوم إلى قرية تبعد ستين غلوة (نحو سبعة أميال) عن أورشليم، اسمها عمواس.
*14*. وكانا يتحدثان عن جميع ما حدث
*15*. وبينما هما يتحدثان ويتباحثان، إذا يسوع نفسه قد اقترب إليهما وسار معهما.
*16*. ولكن أعينهما حجبت عن معرفته.
*17*. وسألهما: «أي حديث يجري بينكما وأنتما سائران؟» فتوقفا عابسين.
*18*. وأجاب أحدهما، واسمه كليوباس، فقال له: «أأنت وحدك الغريب النازل في أورشليم، ولا تعلم بما حدث فيها في هذه الأيام؟»
*19*. فقال لهما: «ماذا حدث؟» فقالا: «ما حدث ليسوع الناصري الذي كان نبيا مقتدرا في الفعل والقول أمام الله والشعب كله،
*20*. وكيف سلمه رؤساء الكهنة وحكامنا إلى عقوبة الموت وصلبوه.
*21*. ولكننا كنا نرجو أنه الموشك أن يفدي إسرائيل. ومع هذا كله، فاليوم هو اليوم الثالث منذ حدوث ذلك.
*22*. على أن بعض النساء منا أذهلننا، إذ قصدن إلى القبر باكرا
*23*. ولم يجدن جثمانه، فرجعن وقلن لنا إنهن شاهدن رؤيا: ملاكين يقولان إنه حي.
*24*. فذهب بعض الذين معنا إلى القبر فوجدوا الأمر صحيحا على حد ما قالت النساء أيضا، وأما هو فلم يروه!»
*25*. فقال لهما: «ياقليلي الفهم وبطيئي القلب في الإيمان بجميع ما تكلم به الأنبياء!
*26*. أما كان لابد أن يعاني المسيح هذه الآلام ثم يدخل إلى مجده؟»
*27*. ثم أخذ يفسر لهما، منطلقا من موسى ومن الأنبياء جميعا، ما ورد عنه في جميع الكتب.
*28*. ثم اقتربوا من القرية التي كان التلميذان يقصدانها، وتظاهر هو بأنه ذاهب إلى مكان أبعد.
*29*. فألحا عليه قائلين: «انزل عندنا، فقد مال النهار واقترب المساء». فدخل لينزل عندهما.
*30*. ولما اتكأ معهما، أخذ الخبز، وبارك، وكسر، وأعطاهما.
*31*. فانفتحت أعينهما وعرفاه. ثم اختفى عنهما.
*32*. فقال أحدهما للآخر: «أما كان قلبنا يلتهب في صدورنا فيما كان يحدثنا في الطريق ويشرح لنا الكتب؟»
*33*. ثم قاما في تلك الساعة عينها، ورجعا إلى أورشليم، فوجدا الأحد عشر والذين معهم مجتمعين،
*34*. وكانوا يقولون: «حقا إن الرب قام، وقد ظهر لسمعان».
*35*. فأخبراهم بما حدث في الطريق، وكيف عرفا الرب عند كسر الخبز.
*36*. وفيما هما يتكلمان بذلك، وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم، وقال لهم: «سلام لكم!»
*37*. ولكنهم، لذعرهم وخوفهم، توهموا أنهم يرون شبحا.
*38*. فقال لهم: «ما بالكم مضطربين؟ ولماذا تنبعث الشكوك في قلوبكم؟
*39*. انظروا يدي وقدمي، فأنا هو بنفسي. المسوني وتحققوا، فإن الشبح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون لي».
*40*. وإذ قال ذلك، أراهم يديه وقدميه.
*41*. وإذ مازالوا غير مصدقين من الفرح ومتعجبين، قال لهم: «أعندكم هنا ما يؤكل؟»
*42*. فناولوه قطعة سمك مشوي.
*43*. فأخذها أمامهم وأكل.
*44*.  ثم قال لهم: «هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وأنا مازلت بينكم: أنه لابد أن  يتم كل ما كتب عني في شريعة موسى وكتب الأنبياء والمزامير».
*45*. ثم فتح أذهانهم ليفهموا الكتب،
*46*. وقال لهم: «هكذا قد كتب، وهكذا كان لابد أن يتألم المسيح ويقوم من بين الأموات في اليوم الثالث،
*47*. وأن يبشر باسمه بالتوبة وغفران الخطايا في جميع الأمم انطلاقا من أورشليم.
*48*. وأنتم شهود على هذه الأمور.
*49*. وها أنا سأرسل إليكم ما وعد به أبي. ولكن أقيموا في المدينة حتى تلبسوا القوة من الأعالي!»
*50*. ثم اقتادهم إلى خارج المدينة إلى بيت عنيا. وباركهم رافعا يديه.
*51*. وبينما كان يباركهم، انفصل عنهم وأصعد إلى السماء
*52*. فسجدوا له، ثم رجعوا إلى أورشليم بفرح عظيم،
*53*. وكانوا يذهبون دائما إلى الهيكل، حيث يسبحون الله ويباركونه.
 
هنا يختلف نص اختلافا كليا عن الانجيلين السابقين فهنا لم ينزل ملاك الرب بعد وصولهما الى القبر كما في انجيل متى ولم يجدا ملاكا جالسا هناك ينتظرهما كما في انجيل مرقس بل هنا يقول انجيل لوقا انه بعد وصولها جاءهما رجلين اثنين او ملاكين اثنين لاني لم افهم الصراحة النص مبهم ومن هنا افترضت تناقضين 

1.في الاناجيل السابقة قابلهما ملاك ولم يقابلا رجلين لان كلمة رجل تنسب الى الذكور من بني البشر صح

2.اذا كانا ملاكين فانه فى الاناجيل السابقة التقيا بملاك واحد وليس ملاكين كما يقول لوقا


ثانيا في انجيل لوقا لم يظهر لهما يسوع كما في الاناجيل السابقة ولم يظهر لمريم المجدلية وصاحبتها اثناء عودتهما لتبشير التلاميذ في انجيل ولم يظهر لمريم المجدلية فقط كما في انجيل مرقس بل يقول النص انهما ذهبتا مباشرة لتبشير التلاميذ بعد ان علموا بقيامه وان اللواتي ذهبن الى القبر لم يكن 2 ولا 3 بل كن مجموعة كبيرة من النساء كما في قوله 

*10*. وكانت اللواتي أخبرن الرسل بذلك هن مريم المجدلية، ويونا، ومريم أم يعقوب، والأخريات اللواتي ذهبن معهن.


ثالثا في انجيل لوقا قال بان بطرس ذهب ليتحقق منما قالته النسوة وهو شي لم يذكر بالانجيلين السابقين لماذا 


اليس في هذا اختلاف واضح عن الاناجيل السايقة


انجيل يوحنا


*1*. وفي اليوم الأول من الأسبوع، بكرت مريم المجدلية إلى قبر يسوع، وكان الظلام لايزال مخيما، فرأت الحجر قد رفع عن باب القبر.
*2*. فأسر عت وجاءت إلى سمعان بطرس والتلميذ الآخر الذي كان يسوع يحبه وقالت لهما: «أخذوا الرب من القبر، ولا ندري أين وضعوه!»
*3*. فخرج بطرس والتلميذ الآخر وتوجها إلى القبر.
*4*. وكانا يركضان معا. ولكن التلميذ الآخر سبق بطرس فوصل إلى القبر قبله،
*5*. وانحنى فرأى الأكفان ملقاة على الأرض، ولكنه لم يدخل.
*6*. ثم وصل سمعان بطرس في إثره إلى القبر ودخله، فرأى أيضا الأكفان ملقاة على الأرض.
*7*. والمنديل الذي كان على رأس يسوع وجده ملفوفا وحده في مكان منفصل عن الأكفان.
*8*. عند ذلك دخل التلميذ الآخر، الذي كان قد وصل إلى القبر أولا، ورأى فآمن.
*9*. فإن التلاميذ لم يكونوا حتى ذلك الوقت قد فهموا أن الكتاب تنبأ بأنه لابد أن يقوم من بين الأموات.
*10*. ثم رجع التلميذان إلى بيتهما.
*11*. أما مريم فظلت واقفة في الخارج تبكي عند القبر. وفيما هي تبكي، انحنت إلى القبر.
*12*. فرأت ملاكين بثياب بيض، جالسين حيث كان جثمان يسوع موضوعا، واحدا عند الرأس والآخر عند القدمين.
*13*. فسألاها: «ياامرأة، لماذا تبكين؟» أجابت: «أخذوا سيدي، ولا أدري أين وضعوه».
*14*. قالت هذا والتفتت إلى الوراء، فرأت يسوع واقفا، ولكنها لم تعلم أنه يسوع.
*15*. فسألها: «ياامرأة، لماذا تبكين؟ عمن تبحثين؟» فظنت أنه البستاني، فقالت له: «ياسيد، إن كنت أنت قد أخذته فقل لي أين وضعته لآخذه».
*16*. فناداها يسوع: «يامريم!» فالتفتت وهتفت بالعبرية: «ربوني»، أي: يامعلم.
*17*. فقال لها: «لا تمسكي بي! فإني لم أصعد بعد إلى الآب، بل اذهبي إلى إخوتي وقولي لهم: إني سأصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم، وإلهي وإلهكم!»
*18*. فر جعت مريم المجدلية وبشرت التلاميذ قائلة: «إني رأيت الرب!» وأخبرتهم بما قال لها.
*19*.  ولما حل مساء ذلك اليوم، وهو اليوم الأول من الأسبوع، كان التلاميذ  مجتمعين في بيت أغلقوا أبوابه خوفا من اليهود، وإذا يسوع يحضر وسطهم قائلا:  «سلام لكم!»
*20*. وإذ قال هذا، أراهم يديه وجنبه، ففرح التلاميذ إذ أبصروا الرب.
*21*. فقال لهم يسوع: «سلام لكم. كما أن الآب أرسلني، أرسلكم أنا».
*22*. قال هذا ونفخ فيهم وقال لهم: «اقبلوا الروح القدس.
*23*. من غفرتم خطاياهم غفرت لهم، ومن أمسكتم خطاياهم، أمسكت!»
*24*. ولكن توما، أحد التلاميذ الاثني عشر، وهو المعروف بالتوأم، لم يكن مع التلاميذ، حين حضر يسوع.
*25*.  فقال له التلاميذ الآخرون: «إننا رأينا الرب!» فأجاب: «إن كنت لا أرى أثر  المسامير في يديه، وأضع إصبعي في مكان المسامير، وأضع يدي في جنبه، فلا  أومن!»
*26*. وبعد ثمانية أيام، إذ كان تلاميذه مجتمعين ثانية داخل البيت وتوما معهم، حضر يسوع والأبواب مغلقة، ووقف في الوسط وقال: «سلام لكم!»
*27*. ثم قال لتوما: «هات إصبعك إلى هنا، وانظر يدي، وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي. ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل كن مؤمنا!»
*28*. فهتف توما: «ربي وإلهي».
*29*. فقال له يسوع: «ألأنك رأيتني آمنت؟ طوبى للذين يؤمنون دون أن يروا»
*30*. وقد أجرى يسوع أمام تلاميذه آيات أخرى كثيرة لم تدون في الكتاب.
*31*. وأما هذه الآيات فقد دونت لتؤمنوا بأن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله، ولكي تكون لكم حياة باسمه إذ تؤمنون.
  
في انجيل يوجنا لا يقول بان مريم المجدلية وصاحبتها او مجموعة من النسوة هن اللواتي ذهبن الى القبر وانما يقول بان مريم المجدلية هي وحدها التي ذهبت للقبر 

و يقول بان مريم المجدلية رجعت وقالت لتلميذين من تلاميذه انها لم تجد الجسد فذهبا مرة ثانية الى القبر ليتحققا وهذا شيء ينافي ما ذكر بالاناجيل السابقة ولم يظهر لها ملاك او ملاكين للرب او يسوع اثناء ذهابها في المرة الاولى  لزيارة القبر كما في الاناجيل الاناجيل السابقة

كما ان انجيل لوقا يقول بان بطرس وتلميذ اخر ذهبا  الى القبر وليس بطرس وحده كما في انجيل لوقا

وان ملاكين ظهروا  بعد رجوع التلميذين لبيتهم وليس ملاك واحدا كما في مرقس ومتى  لمريم المجدلية وحدها وليس لصاحبتها ايضا او مجموعة النسوة اللواتي كن معها كما في الاناجيل  السابقة 

وان يسوع ظهر لمريم المجدلية وحدها ولم يظهر لصاحبتها ايضا كما جاء في انجيل متى اذ انه ظهر لهما هما الاثنين لكن هنا ظهر لمريم المجدلية وحدها مثل ما حدث بانجيل مرقس مع ان الفترة الزمنية هية نفسها فلماذا هذا الاختلاف بين الاناجيل الاربعة



وهنا اريد منكم التوضيح لماذا هذا التناقض الغريب في قصة قيام السيد المسيح والذي بينته فيما سبق 

تحياتي 

الباحث العراقي





​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 نوفمبر 2011)

اخوي العزيز الباحث العراقي

قبل ان تلقي الاتهامات عزيزي في اي موضوع يخص المسيحية اتمنى انك تقرأ شوية وتحاول البحث عن اي اجابة لتساؤلاتك - فبما انه انت تكول باحث - يعني عندك مجال البحث سمة وهي سمة مهمة لازم تبدد بيها كل فرصة للشك.

على كل حال اخوي - اني هسه جبتلك وصلة من موقع تتحدث عن الاختلافات والاسباب - بس مو تناقضات هي - اتمنى تقرأها بتمعن واذا عندك شي تريد تحجي بيه - اسأل ونحن بحيل الله نجاوبك

هذا الرابط:

http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...there-a-difference-between-the-4-Gospels.html


تحياتي اخي


----------



## apostle.paul (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*طيب هو الموضوع طويل وفى نفس الوقت سهل
نبدا من الاول
اولا مريم المجدلية زارت قبر المسيح فى صباح يوم القيامة 5 مرات وهقولهملك بالترتيب
لكن نبدا فى التفاصيل الصغيرة الاول
*


> في انجيل مرقس ومن خلال النص الملون  بالازرق يتضح انهم عندما وصلوا لم ينزل ملاك ويدحرج الحجر الذي على القبر  كما في متى بل انه عندما وصلوا كان الحجر مدحرجا فعلا منذ زمن وليس بعد  وصولهم وكان الملاك جالسا ينتظرهم ولم ينزل لهم بعد وصولهم اي انه جاء  قبلهم


*بعد اذنك يعنى خرجلى من انجيل متى انه قال ان المريمات راوا الملاك بنفسه وهو يدحرج الحجر*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*اقرا الترتيب دا وهنمشى مع بعض واحدة واحدة
*http://bp1.blogger.com/_OTR3WXh3knE/Rp6jKIopFmI/AAAAAAAAAAc/Rpv_TCCRmk8/s1600-h/events2.jpg


----------



## الباحث العراقي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> اخوي العزيز الباحث العراقي
> 
> قبل ان تلقي الاتهامات عزيزي في اي موضوع يخص المسيحية اتمنى انك تقرأ شوية وتحاول البحث عن اي اجابة لتساؤلاتك - فبما انه انت تكول باحث - يعني عندك مجال البحث سمة وهي سمة مهمة لازم تبدد بيها كل فرصة للشك.
> 
> ...




يا اخي اولا اهلا بك وبصراحة كنت متوقع انك ستكون اول واحد يرد علي لا اعرف لماذا 

اولا يا اخي انا لا القي الاتهامات انا بحثت عن تفسير لهذه الاختلاف ولم اجد وبحثت بجوجل وكل الذي وجدته هو مواقع اسلامية لا اكثر والمثل يقول خذ العلم عن اهله او يعني مثلا لو اردت ان تدرس الاسلام تاخذه من شيوخه والعكس صحيح بالنسبة للمسيحية

وانت تعرف اكثر مني ان المواقع الاسلامية بالملايين وهية المسيطرة على محرك البحث بينما المواقع المسيحية ليست سوى الاف قليلة مثل النقطة بالبحر فلهذا اذا عندك مواقع تفيدني اعطني اياها 

ثانيا الرابط الذي اعطيتني اياه يتكلم عن الاناجيل الاربعة بشكل عام  انا هنا اتكلم عن قصة الصلب التي وردت بها اذ بها اختلاف وضحته بالموضوع وساعيد توضيحه

مثلا انجيل مرقس ومتى يقولان بان الذين زاروا قبر المسيح التقوا بملاك واحد وبشرهم بقيامته صح بينما انجيل لوقا ويوحنا يخالفاهما بانهما ملاكان وليس ملاك واحد صح 

اليس هذا اختلاف ؟؟


----------



## الباحث العراقي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *طيب هو الموضوع طويل وفى نفس الوقت سهل
> نبدا من الاول
> اولا مريم المجدلية زارت قبر المسيح فى صباح يوم القيامة 5 مرات وهقولهملك بالترتيب
> لكن نبدا فى التفاصيل الصغيرة الاول
> ...





apostle.paul قال:


> *اقرا الترتيب دا وهنمشى مع بعض واحدة واحدة
> *http://bp1.blogger.com/_OTR3WXh3knE/Rp6jKIopFmI/AAAAAAAAAAc/Rpv_TCCRmk8/s1600-h/events2.jpg



اسف لم انتبه لمشاركتك حسنا ساقرى ما وردت واعود لك


----------



## الباحث العراقي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن ان تضع لي الترتيب على شكل شرح وليس على شكل مخطط لاني بهذه الطريقة سوف اتوه لا استطيع ان افهم اي شي وياريت ما تذكرلي ارقام الايات ياريت تكتبلي الاية كاملة للسهولة 

واسف لاني سوف اتعبك معي


----------



## الباحث العراقي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

فقط بالنسبة لهذا السؤال 



> *بعد اذنك يعنى خرجلى من انجيل متى انه قال ان المريمات راوا الملاك بنفسه وهو يدحرج الحجر*



نعم هذا قصدي


----------



## apostle.paul (7 نوفمبر 2011)

> نعم هذا قصدي


*انجيل متى لم يقل ان المريمات راؤا بانفسهم ملاكا يدحرج الحجر نص كلام انجيل متى كالاتى*
 *فإذا زلزال عنيف قد حدث، لأن ملاكا من عند الرب نزل من السماء، وجاء فدحرج الحجر وجلس عليه.
3. وكان منظر الملاك كالبرق، وثوبه أبيض كالثلج.
4. ولما رآه الجنود الذين كانوا يحرسون القبر، أصابهم الذعر وصاروا كأنهم موتى.*
*فالذين راؤا الملاك الذى دحرج الحجر هم الجنود حراس القبر وليسوا المريمات ولما وصلوا المريمات وجدوا فعلا ان الحجر تدحرج عن باب القبر
كما قال الرسول مرقس فى انجيله 
فوجدن أن الحجر قد دحرج عن القبر.*
*وصلت النقطة دى؟*


----------



## esambraveheart (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الباحث العراقي قال:


> *اليوم قمت بقراء الاناجيل الاربعة* من العهد الجديد مرقس ومتى ولوقا ويوحنا ​


*مستحيل *
*قراءة انجيل واحد فقط بامعان و تركيز تحتاج ليوم كامل و ربما اكثر*
*فكيف قرات انت الاناجيل الاربعه مره واحده و في يوم واحد و باي تركيز ؟؟؟؟*
*اللي اعرفه ان  الكدب حرام ..و " اللي بيكدب حايروح النار "*​


----------



## esambraveheart (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الباحث العراقي قال:


> انجيل متى​
> 
> 
> *1*. وفي اليوم الأول من الأسبوع، بعد انتهاء السبت، ذهبت مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى تتفقدان القبر.
> ...


*من اي ترجمه احضرت هذا النص ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## esambraveheart (7 نوفمبر 2011)

الباحث العراقي قال:


> في النصو السابق يقول انجيل متى بان مريم المجدلية ومريم الاخرى
> هما اللتان ذهبتا الى قبر عيسى لكن في انجيل مرقس يقول انهن 3 وهن
> مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب وسالومة
> فلماذا في انجيل متى يقول بان اللواتي ذهبن هما فقط مريم المجدلية ومريم الاخرى؟؟


*فلندع انجيل متي نفسه يرد علي سؤالك :*
*من انجيل متي اصحاح 27  :*
*55 **وكانت هناك نساء كثيرات ينظرن من بعيد وهنّ كنّ قد تبعن يسوع من الجليل يخدمنه.*
*56 **وبينهنّ مريم المجدلية ومريم ام يعقوب ويوسي وام ابني زبدي*

*لو كنت تعبت نفسك و قرات انجيل متي كله كما تدعي لما احتجت ان تسال هذا السؤال*​


----------



## الباحث العراقي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انجيل متى لم يقل ان المريمات راؤا بانفسهم ملاكا يدحرج الحجر نص كلام انجيل متى كالاتى*
> *فإذا زلزال عنيف قد حدث، لأن ملاكا من عند الرب نزل من السماء، وجاء فدحرج الحجر وجلس عليه.
> 3. وكان منظر الملاك كالبرق، وثوبه أبيض كالثلج.
> 4. ولما رآه الجنود الذين كانوا يحرسون القبر، أصابهم الذعر وصاروا كأنهم موتى.*
> ...



حسنا وصلتني الفكرة لكني بنيت فرضيتي على ان هذه الاحداث حدثت بعد ان تم ذكر في النص الاول وبعدها تم ذكر نزول الملاك فقلت انه ربما راوه خصوصا انه في الاناجيل البقية يسرد الحادثة على انهم وجدوه مفتوح ودخلوا فوجدوا الملاك


----------



## الباحث العراقي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *مستحيل *
> *قراءة انجيل واحد فقط بامعان و تركيز تحتاج ليوم كامل و ربما اكثر*
> *فكيف قرات انت الاناجيل الاربعه مره واحده و في يوم واحد و باي تركيز ؟؟؟؟*
> *اللي اعرفه ان  الكدب حرام ..و " اللي بيكدب حايروح النار "*​



ربما يكون كلامك صحيح لكن ضيق وقتي يمنعني من قراءتها فقراتها على  عجالة ب4 ساعات


----------



## الباحث العراقي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *من اي ترجمه احضرت هذا النص ؟؟؟؟*​



انا تصفحت الكتاب المقدس بالمنتدى ومنه قراته لا يوجد لدي واحد وبصراحة ظهرت لي مجموعة من الترجمات احترت اي واحدة منها اختار ممكن ما الفرق بينها لكني اخترت الترجمة اللي بهذا الرابط وقرات منها الاناجيل الاربعة

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/alab/


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالإضافة لما قاله إخوتى ، فكقاعدة عامة ، البشارات الأربعة هى شهادات أربعة أشخاص ، يقودهم الله ويذكرهم بما رأوه أو سمعوه فعلاً ، أى أن عمل الله فيهم لا يلغى تفكيرهم ومعلوماتهم ويستبدلها بمعلومات غريبة عنهم ، وإلاَّ سقطت شهادتهم 

فى النبوءات يكون الكلام من الله مباشرة ولا دخل لمتلقى وحى النبوة بما فيها ، وأما فى الشهادات ، فينبغى أن يقول الشاهد بما فى عقله هو ، ويشهد بما رآه هو أو بما سمعه هو ، ينبغى أن يشهد بما عنده هو من معلومات ، ويكون عمل الله هو تذكيره ، وإرشاده لما يختاره من معلومات ، موجودة فى ذهنه هو

+++ وهنا ، فى البشارات الأربعة أو الأناجيل الأربعة ، فكل شاهد يقدم معلوماته عن الحدث

ولأنه ليس بينهم تواطؤ ، فينبغى أن توجد فروق فى زاوية النظر للحدث ، أقول ينبغى ، لأن تطابق أقوال الشهود ، يضعها فى شبهة التواطؤ ، ويجعلها غير مقبولة ، فالطبيعى وجود إختلاف فى المعالجة وفى النقاط التى إلتقطها كل واحد من الشهود

ويكون مقياس الصدق فى شهادتهم ، هو تكاملها معاً ، لتوضيح الحدث من زواياه المختلفة ، بدون تضارب 

+++ وهو ما نجده فعلاً فى شهادات البشيرين الأربعة : لا تطابق مشبوه ، ولكن تكامل 

++ بحيث أنك تستطيع تكوين فكرة متكاملة عن الحدث ، من خلال تجميع الشهادات معاً

وهو الحادث فعلاً فى البشارات الأربعة
*


----------



## الباحث العراقي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *فلندع انجيل متي نفسه يرد علي سؤالك :*
> *من انجيل متي اصحاح 27  :*
> *55 **وكانت هناك نساء كثيرات ينظرن من بعيد وهنّ كنّ قد تبعن يسوع من الجليل يخدمنه.*
> *56 **وبينهنّ مريم المجدلية ومريم ام يعقوب ويوسي وام ابني زبدي*
> ...



هنا اقر اني اخطات بهذه الفقرة وانت اصبت شكرا للتوضيح لم انتبه للنص


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 نوفمبر 2011)

> يا اخي اولا اهلا بك وبصراحة كنت متوقع انك ستكون اول واحد يرد علي لا اعرف لماذا


 

قد اكون اطبق مقولة: الاقربون اولى بالمعروف ld:



> اولا يا اخي انا لا القي الاتهامات انا بحثت عن تفسير لهذه الاختلاف ولم اجد وبحثت بجوجل وكل الذي وجدته هو مواقع اسلامية لا اكثر والمثل يقول خذ العلم عن اهله او يعني مثلا لو اردت ان تدرس الاسلام تاخذه من شيوخه والعكس صحيح بالنسبة للمسيحية


 
اهلا بك وبأسئلتك وبطرحك مادمت باحثاً صادقاً عن الحق



> وانت تعرف اكثر مني ان المواقع الاسلامية بالملايين وهية المسيطرة على محرك البحث بينما المواقع المسيحية ليست سوى الاف قليلة مثل النقطة بالبحر فلهذا اذا عندك مواقع تفيدني اعطني اياها


 
وجود المنتدى هذا كفيل بأن يجيبك على جميع تساؤلاتك وصدقني لن تجد أحسن منه!



> ثانيا الرابط الذي اعطيتني اياه يتكلم عن الاناجيل الاربعة بشكل عام انا هنا اتكلم عن قصة الصلب التي وردت بها اذ بها اختلاف وضحته بالموضوع وساعيد توضيحه


 
اختلافات متكاملة وليست اختلافات متناقضة



> مثلا انجيل مرقس ومتى يقولان بان الذين زاروا قبر المسيح التقوا بملاك واحد وبشرهم بقيامته صح بينما انجيل لوقا ويوحنا يخالفاهما بانهما ملاكان وليس ملاك واحد صح
> 
> اليس هذا اختلاف ؟؟


 
نفس الحدث يراه كل انجيلي (كاتب الانجيل) ويرويه بطريقة مختلفة. لكن الحقيقة واحدة....وملحوظة مهمة اذا كان القاريء يرى بان الهدف من السؤال هو التشكيك في الحقيقة الواضحة، فأن من صدق كتّاب الاناجيل انهم ذكروا النسوة كأوائل المبشريين بهذه الحقيقة - وقديماً كانت المرأة عند اليهود تعتبر شهادتها نصف شهادة الرجل - فمن صدق الحقيقة تم ذكر اوائل الواصلين الى القبر وهن النسوة، كدليل على انه لا تشكيك بهذه الحقيقة والا فقد كان من السهل على الانجيليين الاربعة تغيير الشهود لهذه الحقيقة اذا كان وحيهم (شهادتهم) زائفة! هل ترى العظمة؟


----------



## الباحث العراقي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> قد اكون اطبق مقولة: الاقربون اولى بالمعروف ld:
> 
> ربما هههههه
> 
> ...



تقريبا وصلتني الفكرة لكن ما زلت اريد ان توضح لي اكثر كيف تكون هذه الاختلافات تكاملية وليست تناقضية اذ عدت لانجيل متى فوجدت ان ما ذكره الاخ esambraveheart  يتكلم عن الليلة التي صلب بها وانه في تلك الليلة التي صلب فيها المسيح وليس اليوم الذي قام به وذهبت المريمات الى القبر فوجدن الحجر مدحرجا انظر : 

55. ومن بعيد، كانت نساء كثيرات يراقبن ما يجري، وكن قد تبعن يسوع من الجليل ليخدمنه،
56. وبينهن مريم المجدلية، ومريم أم يعقوب ويوسي، وأم ابني زبدي.
57. ولما حل المساء، جاء رجل غني من بلدة الرامة، اسمه يوسف، وكان أيضا تلميذا ليسوع.
58. فتقدم إلى بيلاطس يطلب جثمان يسوع. فأمر بيلاطس أن يعطى له
59. فأخذ يوسف الجثمان، وكفنه بكتان نقي،
60. ودفنه في قبره الجديد الذي كان قد حفره في الصخر؛ ودحرج حجرا كبيرا على باب القبر، ثم ذهب.
61. وكانت هناك مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى جالستين تجاه القبر.
62. وفي اليوم التالي، أي بعد الإعداد للسبت، تقدم رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون معا إلى بيلاطس،
63. وقالوا: «ياسيد. تذكرنا أن ذلك المضلل قال وهو حي: إني بعد ثلاثة أيام أقوم.
64. فأصدر أمرا بحراسة القبر بإحكام إلى اليوم الثالث، لئلا يأتي تلاميذه ويسرقوه، ويقولوا للشعب: إنه قام من بين الأموات، فيكون التضليل الأخير أسوأ من الأول».
65. فأجابهم بيلاطس: «عندكم حراس! فاذهبوا واحرسوه كما ترون».
66. فذهبوا وأحكموا إغلاق القبر، وختموا الحجر، وأقاموا حراسا.

بينما في الاصحاح 28 يقول 


1. وفي اليوم الأول من الأسبوع، بعد انتهاء السبت، ذهبت مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى تتفقدان القبر.
2. فإذا زلزال عنيف قد حدث، لأن ملاكا من عند الرب نزل من السماء، وجاء فدحرج الحجر وجلس عليه.

لاحظ ان الزمن الذي في الاصحاح 28 يختلف عن الزمن الذي في اصحاح 27 والذي ذكرت به هؤلاء النسوة 

انا لست هنا لاشكك بكتابك وانصر ديني انا هنا لابحث عن الحق فلهذا لا تزعل اذا قمت بسؤال مثل هذه الاسالة لاني اريد ان اعرف الحق والسيد المسيح قال  في

انجيل يوحنا 8: 32 "تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم"

شكرا لك يا ابن بلدي


----------



## الباحث العراقي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *بالإضافة لما قاله إخوتى ، فكقاعدة عامة ، البشارات الأربعة هى شهادات أربعة أشخاص ، يقودهم الله ويذكرهم بما رأوه أو سمعوه فعلاً ، أى أن عمل الله فيهم لا يلغى تفكيرهم ومعلوماتهم ويستبدلها بمعلومات غريبة عنهم ، وإلاَّ سقطت شهادتهم
> 
> فى النبوءات يكون الكلام من الله مباشرة ولا دخل لمتلقى وحى النبوة بما فيها ، وأما فى الشهادات ، فينبغى أن يقول الشاهد بما فى عقله هو ، ويشهد بما رآه هو أو بما سمعه هو ، ينبغى أن يشهد بما عنده هو من معلومات ، ويكون عمل الله هو تذكيره ، وإرشاده لما يختاره من معلومات ، موجودة فى ذهنه هو
> 
> ...



ولكن ايضا صديقي العزيز تطابق اقوال الشهود يؤدي الى تاكيد الحادثة 100% ولا يزرع الشك كما حدث لي هم صحيح انهم يؤكدون على انه قام لكن طريقة قيامه او الاحداث يختلفون بها بها ففي انجيل متى ومرقس مثلا يقول ان النسوة التقوا بملاك واحد اما لوقا ويوحنا يقولان اثنين اذا كان كتاب الاناجيل الاربعة قد شهدوا هذه الحادثة معا فلماذا اختلفوا في عدد الملائكة

فلنفرض مثلا ان اني انا وانت راينا شخصا دخل الى محل وسرقه ثم هرب فانا وانت اللذان راينا السارق على ان السارق هو  شخص واحد صح ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*


الباحث العراقي قال:



			تقريبا وصلتني الفكرة لكن ما زلت اريد ان توضح لي اكثر كيف تكون هذه الاختلافات تكاملية وليست تناقضية اذ عدت لانجيل متى فوجدت ان ما ذكره الاخ esambraveheart يتكلم عن الليلة التي صلب بها وانه في تلك الليلة التي صلب فيها المسيح وليس اليوم الذي قام به وذهبت المريمات الى القبر فوجدن الحجر مدحرجا انظر :
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لا يا عزيزى ...تمعن جيدا في الكلمات فستجد الاصحاح ينقسم لجزئين :*
*جزء يتكلم فعلا عن ليلة الصلب كما تقول*
*و جزء يتكلم عن الوضع بعد قيامة المسيح من الاموات و يصف حال العسكرالرومان حراس القبر بعد حدوث الزلزلة ( و لاحظ ان لكل زلزال توابع ) و كذلك يصف حال الحضور من النسوة عند قبر المسيح :*
*49 **واما الباقون فقالوا اترك.لنرى هل يأتي ايليا يخلّصه.*
*50 **فصرخ يسوع ايضا بصوت عظيم واسلم الروح*
*51 **واذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشق الى اثنين من فوق الى اسفل.والارض تزلزلت والصخور تشققت.*
*( الي هنا ينتهي الجزء من الاصحاح الذي يتكلم عن ليلة الصلب ليبداء الجزء الذي يتكلم عما حدث بعد الدفن في القبر  و بعد القيامة )*
*52 **والقبور تفتحت وقام كثير من اجساد القديسين الراقدين.*
*53 **وخرجوا من القبور بعد قيامته ودخلوا المدينة المقدسة وظهروا لكثيرين.*
*54 **واما قائد المئة والذين معه يحرسون يسوع  ( الحرس لن يقفوا لحراسة ميت معلق علي الصليب بل لحراسة قبر الميت المدفون خشية ان يسرق تلاميذه الجسد و يدعون قيامته ) فلما رأوا الزلزلة وما كان خافوا جدا وقالوا حقا كان هذا ابن الله.*
*55 **وكانت هناك نساء كثيرات ينظرن من بعيد( هذا الوصف هو لحالهن عند القبر ) وهنّ كنّ قد تبعن يسوع من الجليل يخدمنه.*
*56 **وبينهنّ مريم المجدلية ومريم ام يعقوب ويوسي وام ابني زبدي*
​


----------



## esambraveheart (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*متي 27*​*62 *​*وفي الغد الذي بعد الاستعداد اجتمع رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون الى بيلاطس*​
*63 *​*قائلين.يا سيد قد تذكرنا ان ذلك المضل قال وهو حيّ اني بعد ثلاثة ايام اقوم.*​
*64*​*فمر بضبط القبر الى اليوم الثالث لئلا يأتي تلاميذه ليلا ويسرقوه ويقولوا للشعب انه قام من الاموات.فتكون الضلالة الاخيرة اشر من الاولى.*​
*65 *​*فقال لهم بيلاطس عندكم حراس.اذهبوا واضبطوه كما تعلمون.*​
*66 *​*فمضوا وضبطوا القبر بالحراس وختموا الحجر*

*و هذا يثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان الحراسة لم تكن معينة لحراسة جسد المسيح المصلوب ..بل لحراسة جسد المسيح المدفون في القبر*​


----------

